# 20 gal. with 7 guppies



## Forgotmynamesorry (Apr 11, 2009)

I've got a 20 gal. fish tank with 7 guppies, one of which I think is pregnant. I would like the guppies to breed, so I'm keeping the temperature at a little below 80.

Anyone have any suggestions on plants and/or animals to add to the tank?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I would suggest java moss if your guppy is breeding if you want the fry to survive without taking the pregnant one out of the tank.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Hornwort is a good choice because it floats, and guppies are more topwater fish.
Guppies will breed at almost any temp. higher temps shorten their lives. i don't heat livebearer tanks.


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

BillD said:


> Hornwort is a good choice because it floats, and guppies are more topwater fish.
> Guppies will breed at almost any temp. higher temps shorten their lives. i don't heat livebearer tanks.


what temp is your livebearer tanks at if you don't heat them ?? what is the lowest temp that a guppy will stay healthy at??

thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My tanks run from 66 to 74 depending on time of year. The fish grow a little slower, but definitely live longer. Advantages of cooler temps extend to more dissolved oxygen and fewer bacteria.
Not sure how cool they will thrive at, but I have had no issues at these temps. I have guppies and variatus platies.


----------



## Forgotmynamesorry (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, everyone.

I added some plants for the guppies (fry, mainly) to hide in, especially with the growing possibility of one of my girls being pregnant. The problem with this girl, though, is that she seems to be showing some small episodes of territorial-ness. She seems to chase away other female guppies, but I have not seen her chase away a single male. Is this something that happens in pregnancy? Should I keep her away from the other guppies, or will that harm the unborn fry?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Forgotmynamesorry said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone.
> 
> I added some plants for the guppies (fry, mainly) to hide in, especially with the growing possibility of one of my girls being pregnant. The problem with this girl, though, is that she seems to be showing some small episodes of territorial-ness. She seems to chase away other female guppies, but I have not seen her chase away a single male. Is this something that happens in pregnancy? Should I keep her away from the other guppies, or will that harm the unborn fry?


Correct me if I'm wrong anyone but I heard that the males usually will try to stress the female one out so it will have a miscarriage and eat the young.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Breeding Trap*

I think that what you really need is Fish Net Breeder or a similar item 

It doesn't make you aquarium looks better, but allows fry to survive.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I think that what you really need is Fish Net Breeder or a similar item
> 
> It doesn't make you aquarium looks better, but allows fry to survive.


+1.

Plop pregnant fish in net. Fish has babies. Remove fish. Babies grow until they don't fit in the other fish's mouth any more, then are released from the net.


----------



## Forgotmynamesorry (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, there was definitely at least one pregnant fish (not the one I expected, though). I saved 8 of her fry from the other guppies, and I'm hoping that there are still a couple in the plants I bought. The fry are so small!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Forgotmynamesorry said:


> The fry are so small!


You should look at (or at leat try to find ) a shrimp fry


----------



## Forgotmynamesorry (Apr 11, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> You should look at (or at leat try to find ) a shrimp fry


That would be interesting to find... A shrimpy fry  .


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

shrimp fry are cool.. I have a few that I can see now so hopefully all hope is not lost on my shrimp tank.


----------



## Suen (Apr 26, 2010)

soon your tank will be over crowded with them. i've given so much fish away with only 4 females and 1 male reproducing. plants will help to soak up waste


----------

